# Short Composition from a Year Ago



## BradPiano (Dec 22, 2011)

So this is something I wrote a year or so ago and then stopped after like 15 measures or something I just wanted to see what you guys thought. It's MIDI sounds so I apologize.

http://www.filedropper.com/violinconcertono1


----------



## BradPiano (Dec 22, 2011)

By the way, downloading the file can be confusing. Depending on how small your screen is, you might have to scroll down and select the gray "Download This File" button. Then you will be prompted to enter a security code and then you will be able to download it. Sorry but I don't know what other service I could use. Any suggestions?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

SoundCloud is a good service for sharing music.


----------



## BradPiano (Dec 22, 2011)

Polednice said:


> SoundCloud is a good service for sharing music.


OK, then. Here is a SoundCloud link:

__
https://soundcloud.com/bradjoe96%2Fshort-composition


----------

